# DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

					DHL wird nach einem Testlauf in Ingolstadt und Bonn den Paketkasten bundesweit einführen. Er richtet sich vor allem an Eigenheimbesitzer, die während der Abwesenheit Pakete empfangen und auch verschicken können. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf minimal 99 Euro bzw. 1,99 Euro monatliche Miete.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*


----------



## wollekassel (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Früher wurden Zigarrettenautomaten geknackt - bald sind es die "Pakettresore" vor der Haustür. Sehr sicher sehen die mir nicht aus.


----------



## Pumpi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Wäre mir als Nvidia Nutzer zu  _*proprietär*_, genau so wie Mantle. Wenn dann muß es eine Box für alle Dienste geben. Außerdem könnten auch Bewohner von Mietshäusern so was nutzen. Oft ist genug Platz vor der Hütte für mehrere Container...


----------



## wollekassel (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Hä Pumpi? Was hat Nvidia und Mantle damit zu tun? Oder meinst Du mit Containern hier auch .mkv?


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wäre mir als Nvidia Nutzer zu  _*proprietär*_, genau so wie Mantle. Wenn dann muß es eine Box für alle Dienste geben. Außerdem könnten auch Bewohner von Mietshäusern so was nutzen. Oft ist genug Platz vor der Hütte für mehrere Container...


 Ich stimme dir in der Sache völlig zu, so was sollte definitiv offen für alle Paketdienste sein.

Aber gerade als Nvidia-Nutzer sich über die Proprietarität der Lösungen anderer Firmen zu beschweren, ist schon etwas absurd (PhysX, CUDA, G-Sync, ...)  Ich hoffe, das war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## shadie (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Finde ich sinnfrei.

Bei uns gibt es in jedem etwas größeren Ort der einen Supermarkt hat auch eine Paketstation in der ich meine Lieferungen abholen und versenden kann.

Diesen kleinen Umweg nach der Arbeit kann ich in Kauf nehmen, brauch das Ding nicht direkt vor der Tür.


----------



## nisanzen (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



shadie schrieb:


> Finde ich sinnfrei.
> 
> Bei uns gibt es in jedem etwas größeren Ort der einen Supermarkt hat auch eine Paketstation in der ich meine Lieferungen abholen und versenden kann.
> 
> Diesen kleinen Umweg nach der Arbeit kann ich in Kauf nehmen, brauch das Ding nicht direkt vor der Tür.


 
bei mir wäre das ein Umweg von 8km hin und 8km zurück (nur ein kleiner Umweg)  - deshalb ist es bei manchen schon sinvoll


----------



## Cosmas (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

definitiv ne gute idee.


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Bleibt die Frage, wie sicher das alles in dem Kasten ist. Bei dem, was so alles über die Grenzen zu uns wandert.


----------



## SaftSpalte (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Wieso ? Wer ne Freundin hat braucht kein Paketkasten .


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage, wie sicher das alles in dem Kasten ist. Bei dem, was so alles über die Grenzen zu uns wandert.


 
Etwa so sicher wie Briefe in einem frei hängenden Briefkasten, denke ich.

PS: Das "Grenzer" hast Du aber schnell zu "Grenzen" korrigiert. Immerhin.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Wieso ? Wer ne Freundin hat braucht kein Paketkasten .


 
Wer noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt auch nicht.


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt auch nicht.


 Es sei denn, die Eltern haben nen Job


----------



## alm0st (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Wieso ? Wer ne Freundin hat braucht kein Paketkasten .


 
Ja, die sind ja schließlich auch immer arbeitslos und hocken den lieben Tag da und warten auf den Paketboten oder den Bo-Frostmann... 

Ich finds ne gute Sache vorallem für die Fahrer. Am Tagesende dürfen oder sollen so wenig Pakete wie möglich zurück in die An- und Abnahmestellen wandern. Wenn man so die Zustellung von Empfänger unabhängiger machen kann, entlastet das gewaltig. Persönlich fänd ichs ziemlich gut, wenn sich die Sache durchsetzt und auch für andere Dienste per Lizenz geöffnet wird.


----------



## XT1024 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Der Komfortfaktor ist  aber für 99 € könnte ich doch mehrfach zu der 5km entfernten Packstation fahren.


Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir in der Sache völlig zu, so  was sollte definitiv offen für alle Paketdienste sein.


 Es gibt doch unbekannte und teure aber universelle Lösungen.
eBoxx Paketksten - Burg-Wchter Markenshop
ME|FA PAKETBRIEFKASTEN/ÜBERSICHT


SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Etwa so sicher wie Briefe in einem frei hängenden Briefkasten, denke ich.


 Sicherer - in einen Briefkasten kann man ggf. greifen und einen Brief herausfischen.
Teure Sendungen wird man ja wohl nicht länger als nötig dort lassen. Wenn tagsüber jemand an dem Teil herumschraubt, dann sollte das je nach Umgebung doch auffallen. Dann könnte man auch gleich die Haustür knacken. 

Der durchschnnittliche Wert _meiner_ Bestellungen ist bestimmt weit unter 50 €. Dafür tagsüber so ein Teil knacken?


----------



## Brehministrator (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch unbekannte und teure aber universelle Lösungen.
> eBoxx Paketksten - Burg-Wchter Markenshop
> ME|FA PAKETBRIEFKASTEN/ÜBERSICHT


 Die Sache hat leider einen Haken - das geht rechtlich gar nicht. Wie du sicher weißt, musst du jedem Paketmann (egal ob Hermes / DPD / UPS) eine Unterschrift geben. Das ist auch erforderlich. Es sei denn, du hinterlegst bei der jeweiligen Firma eine schriftliche und unterschriebene Abstellerlaubnis (Mail/Anruf reicht nicht, muss eine echte Unterschrift sein). Das ist dann wieder so umständlich, dass man auch gleich das Paket im Depot holen kann 

Der Vorteil von dem DHL-Ding wäre ja gerade, dass der Postbote ohne Unterschrift/Abstellerlaubnis juristisch einwandfrei das Paket da reinstellen darf. Das bieten die Lösungen aus deinem Link leider nicht.


----------



## Khazar (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



XT1024 schrieb:


> Der Komfortfaktor ist  aber für 99 € könnte ich doch mehrfach zu der 5km entfernten Packstation fahren.


 
Der Komfortfaktor einer Fernbedienung ist  aber für lau kann ich doch mehrfach zum Gerät laufen und dran rumschalten... You get my drift? 

@Topic
Ich brauche endlich mal ein kleines Haus.. habe keine Lust auf zu viele m², aber die Sachen(wie z.B. dieser Paketkasten) die man dann machen kann, sind einfach so schmackhaft..hm..


----------



## XT1024 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Warum soll das nicht gehen? Ob die solche Geräte einfach so herstellen?
https://www.dhl.de/de/paket/pakete-empfangen/wunschort.html
https://www.dpd.com/lu_de/home/produkte_services/national/zusatzleistungen/abstellgenehmigung


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Sollten mal lieber einführen, dass man auswählen kann ob man denn überhaupt ein Paket zu sich nach Hause geliefert haben möchte oder es auch direkt an den Shop/Paketstation gehen darf. Dann könnte man morgens gleich ´ne Ladung an die Paketstationen liefern und die Kunden bekommen dann einfach eine Mail aufs Handy.


----------



## bofferbrauer (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Kommt das erst jetzt nach Deutschland? So was haben wir hier in Luxemburg schon seit Jahren und hat sich eigentlich gut bewährt. Und im Gegensatz zum hier beschriebenen System offen für alle Paketdienstleister.

https://www.eservices.lu/de/packup
http://www.bpm-lux.com/de/home.html


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Sollten mal lieber einführen, dass man auswählen kann ob man denn überhaupt ein Paket zu sich nach Hause geliefert haben möchte oder es auch direkt an den Shop/Paketstation gehen darf. Dann könnte man morgens gleich ´ne Ladung an die Paketstationen liefern und die Kunden bekommen dann einfach eine Mail aufs Handy.


 Gebnau das gibt es schon, nennt sich Paketstation. SMS inklusive.


äääh, und wo kann ich das bestellen? Ich nehm eine Box 
Ein sogenannter Quellenlink ist hier immer gut versteckt.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Gebnau das gibt es schon, nennt sich Paketstation. SMS inklusive.
> .


 
Muss ich aber echt blind sein. Wenn ich bei Mindfactory, Amazon, etc bestelle, kommt der Postmann IMMER, ohne jegliche Ausnahme vor meine Tür. 

Du kannst was anderes ankreuzen? Ist wohl nur für Premium oder für Leute die nicht lesen können


----------



## OdlG (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



alm0st schrieb:


> Ich finds ne gute Sache vorallem für die Fahrer. Am Tagesende dürfen oder sollen so wenig Pakete wie möglich zurück in die An- und Abnahmestellen wandern. Wenn man so die Zustellung von Empfänger unabhängiger machen kann, entlastet das gewaltig. Persönlich fänd ichs ziemlich gut, wenn sich die Sache durchsetzt und auch für andere Dienste per Lizenz geöffnet wird.


Exakt. Ich bin Fahrer bei DHL. Und wir haben eine Quote von 5%. Mehr darf nicht auf die nächste Filiale gefahren werden. 95% müssen beim Empfänger oder Nachbarn abgegeben werden. Insofern ist so eine Box eine *riesige* Erleichterung für die Fahrer!


Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Sollten mal lieber einführen, dass man auswählen kann ob man denn überhaupt ein Paket zu sich nach Hause geliefert haben möchte oder es auch direkt an den Shop/Paketstation gehen darf. Dann könnte man morgens gleich ´ne Ladung an die Paketstationen liefern und die Kunden bekommen dann einfach eine Mail aufs Handy.


Ja, das geht seit Jahren  Du gibst einfach die Packstation an und schon bekommst du die Nachricht. Das große Problem ist, dass Leute teilweise drei Tage lang ihre Pakete da nicht rausholen und die Packstation ständig voll ist. Dann muss das Paket wieder zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir in der Sache völlig zu, so was sollte definitiv offen für alle Paketdienste sein.



Fragt sich, in weit das sicherheitstechnisch möglich ist. Wobei ich mich gerade Frage, wie der Zugang überhaupt technisch gesichert wird. Jedem x-beliebigen selbsternannten Paketdienst Zugang zu gewähren scheidet eigentlich eh aus - aber umgekehrt arbeitet auch DHL zunehmend weniger mit eigenen Angestellten und bei ständig wechselnden Auslieferern ist es dann nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis 100te Leute mit Zugang in der Gegen rumfahren, die jederzeit das gerade gelieferte Paket wieder einsacken können 




Threshold schrieb:


> Wer noch bei seinen Eltern wohnt auch nicht.



Na da ist mir der Laden um die Ecke dann doch die genehmere Lösung 




XT1024 schrieb:


> Sicherer - in einen Briefkasten kann man ggf. greifen und einen Brief herausfischen.
> Teure Sendungen wird man ja wohl nicht länger als nötig dort lassen. Wenn tagsüber jemand an dem Teil herumschraubt, dann sollte das je nach Umgebung doch auffallen. Dann könnte man auch gleich die Haustür knacken.
> 
> Der durchschnnittliche Wert _meiner_ Bestellungen ist bestimmt weit unter 50 €. Dafür tagsüber so ein Teil knacken?



Unterschätze die Leute nicht. Mir haben sie vor einem Monat ein uraltes Fahrrad von <200 € Restwert (also vielleicht 50 € aufm Schwarzmarkt?) geklaut, keine 10 m & frei einsehbar von einer stark frequentierten Bushaltestelle (Takt <10 Minuten, mehrere Geschäfte und Ämter in der Nähe, so dass dort auch immer jemand ein- und aussteigt).
In einer Vormittags leeren Einfamilienhaussiedlung so einen Kasten zu knacken, der ggf. noch schön hinter Mäuerchen oder Hecken versteckt wurde, ist dagegen ein Kinderspiel. Erst recht wenn es Einheitsmodelle sind. Zumal die Mehrheit der Lieferungen in Deutschland sicherlich >50 € wert sein dürfte bzw. wer dem Paketauto folgt, sieht ja, welche Größe und ggf. sogar Versender die Pakete haben.




MfDoom schrieb:


> Gebnau das gibt es schon, nennt sich Paketstation. SMS inklusive.


 
Während der Testphase gab es da sogar mal den "Zustellungsversuch zu Hause und dann direkt in die Packstation"-Service. Leider gestrichen worden


----------



## Ash1983 (12. Mai 2014)

Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Muss ich aber echt blind sein. Wenn ich bei Mindfactory, Amazon, etc bestelle, kommt der Postmann IMMER, ohne jegliche Ausnahme vor meine Tür.
> 
> Du kannst was anderes ankreuzen? Ist wohl nur für Premium oder für Leute die nicht lesen können



Paket.de , da gibt es weitere Infos


----------



## Iconoclast (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Etwa so sicher wie Briefe in einem frei hängenden Briefkasten, denke ich.
> 
> PS: Das "Grenzer" hast Du aber schnell zu "Grenzen" korrigiert. Immerhin.


 

Ein Paketkasten dürfte aber wesentlich attraktiver sein, als ein Briefkasten in dem man vielleicht Rechnungen findet. 

Ja, kleiner Vertipper.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (12. Mai 2014)

Ne, nichts da mit über Umwege. Das nutzt doch dann keine Sau. Direkt im Shop auswählen!



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ein Paketkasten dürfte aber wesentlich attraktiver sein, als ein Briefkasten in dem man vielleicht Rechnungen findet.


 
MIch würde eine AMD 280x auch mehr interessieren als ´ne 02-Rechnung über 26,87 €. Zumindest rein hypothetisch, ich lebe ja nach dem Motto "Leben und leben lassen"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Die Idee ist nicht verkehrt, nur wie würde so etwas bei einer Mietskaserne aussehen ( Größe mal egal )? Man es kann es nicht immer so timen das wirklich immer jemand zugegen ist. Mir würde es teilweise schon reichen das die Pakete im Falles des Falles zur nächsten Station geliefert wird anstatt die Hauptpost aufzusuchen und das möglichst noch am Tag der verpassten Lieferung. Ich habe ja einen kleinen Vorteil und könnte die Lieferung zu meiner Arbeit senden lassen und von dort auch zu verschicken


----------



## OdlG (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

In einer Mietskaserne wird so etwas wohl nicht nötig sein, da die Nachbarn hoffentlich so nett sind, Pakete für andere abzunehmen. Und Packstation ist ja nur gedacht für Leute, die wissen, dass sie dann nicht da sein werden. Und jede Sendung geht noch vor 18 Uhr am selben Tag zur Filiale, falls du benachrichtigt wurdest. Außer zu Weihnachten, wenn es zu viel war und der Fahrer es erst am nächsten Morgen zur Filiale schafft.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von dem DHL-Ding wäre ja  gerade, dass der Postbote ohne Unterschrift/Abstellerlaubnis juristisch  einwandfrei das Paket da reinstellen darf. Das bieten die Lösungen aus  deinem Link leider nicht.


Da stellt sich mir die Frage nach dem Zustand der Pakete. Wenn die Ware darin einen Transportschaden hat, das Paket aber als zugestellt gilt, wird´s wohl schwer, den Schaden ersetzt zu bekommen. Wenn das in den AGB´s entsprechend erklärt und definiert wird, ist´s natürlich ein Vorteil für Berufstätige, die sehr weit weg von der nächsten Station wohnen.


----------



## Seebaer (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Die Traumtüten wissen nicht, das hier in 2 Hochhäusern 276 Wohnungen sind. Wollen die dann noch ein Paketstationshochhaus bauen???


----------



## yingtao (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Kommt das erst jetzt nach Deutschland? So was haben wir hier in Luxemburg schon seit Jahren und hat sich eigentlich gut bewährt. Und im Gegensatz zum hier beschriebenen System offen für alle Paketdienstleister.
> 
> https://www.eservices.lu/de/packup
> Weltweite Postannahme, Paketannahme, Weiterleitung - Postdigitalisierung - BPM-Lux


 
Öffentlich zugängliche Packstationen gibt es hier in Deutschland auch schon lange aber es geht hier um private Packstationen. Die gibt es zwar auch schon länger, sind aber in der Anschaffung und Miete recht teuer und daher für die meisten uninteressant. Jetzt soll eine neue, günstige Variante kommen für Privatpersonen was ich aber nicht für so sinnvoll halte, da man so genau weiß wo es was zu holen gibt. Nimmt man dann nen Kasten der wirklich sicher ist (wie es sie ja schon gibt) fängt man wieder im vierstelligen Bereich an und so nen sicheren Kasten über DHL günstiger zu bekommen wird wohl auch nicht passieren.

Da ist die Option mit dem Wunschort, den man selbst bestimmen kann, an den dann geliefert wird, wenn man nicht zuhause ist. Man muss zwar bei der Adressanschrift dann seine PostNummer angeben als Adresszusatz aber es wissen nicht so viele wo das Paket hinterlegt wird.


----------



## Pumpi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



OdlG schrieb:


> Und jede Sendung geht noch vor 18 Uhr am selben Tag zur Filiale, falls du benachrichtigt wurdest. Außer zu Weihnachten, wenn es zu viel war und der Fahrer es erst am nächsten Morgen zur Filiale schafft.



Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher idealen DHL Gegend du arbeitest. Aber hier in Hamburg blockiert der völlig überlastete DHL Service gerne schon mal 4 Tage das Paket. Wohlgemerkt nur von der Zielstation zum Endkunden !

So grade wieder bei mir geschehen :

DHL Sendungsverfolgung

Wenn ich wählen darf dann nur noch Hermes. Wenn es dann den Mindestlohn gibt muß man sich für die Einstellung nicht mal schämen 

 Bei Hermes braucht es auch keine Packkästen. Ich hab 5 Shops in einem Kilometer Umkreis


----------



## derP4computer (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Dieser Blechkasten ist echt ein Witz, den mache ich mit einem Schraubendreher auf. 
Da kann DHL die Pakete auch gleich vor das Haus legen, eine Kamera mit Paket-Scanner bringt mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## uka (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Also ich finde die Idee super - nächste "öffentliche" Station wäre 18km weg .

Edit:


derP4computer schrieb:


> Dieser Blechkasten ist echt ein Witz, den mache ich mit einem Schraubendreher auf.
> Da kann DHL die Pakete auch gleich vor das Haus legen, eine Kamera mit Paket-Scanner bringt mehr Sicherheit.


 
Ich denke hier ist die Frage zu welchen lasten das geht: Zählt das Paket erst als zugestellt wenn du es aus dem Kasten nimmst? Dann ist es definitiv ein Vorteil (rechtlich gesehen).


----------



## OdlG (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher idealen DHL Gegend du arbeitest. Aber hier in Hamburg blockiert der völlig überlastete DHL Service gerne schon mal 4 Tage das Paket. Wohlgemerkt nur von der Zielstation zum Endkunden !


Ich arbeite in Dresden. Also hier wird man ordentlich gescheucht auch wirklich alles zu schaffen. Nur zu Weihnachten gibt es selten mal Ausnahmen. Ich habe aber auch von anderen Zustellbasen gehört, wo es wohl nicht so gut läuft wie bei uns. Es hat aber einen Grund, dass DHL immer wieder Testsieger in Umfragen ist. Zusteller wie deiner sind da einfach Ausnahmen. Ich erlebe es mehrfach zu jeder Schicht, dass Leute sich freuen mit den Worten "das habe ich doch gestern erst bestellt!?".


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von dem DHL-Ding wäre ja gerade, dass der Postbote ohne Unterschrift/Abstellerlaubnis juristisch einwandfrei das Paket da reinstellen darf. Das bieten die Lösungen aus deinem Link leider nicht.


 
Aus juristischer Sicht ist so ein Paketkasten auf mehreren Ebene interessant. Allerdings nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Wer sich so ein Ding in den Vorgarten stellt, wird sich bei Ablieferung, trotz fehlender persönlicher Entgegennahme, den Zugang zurechnen lassen müssen. Ich warte schon auf die typischen Fernabsatzfälle, wenn es streitig wird, wann die 14-Tage-Frist abgelaufen ist.


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Sollten mal lieber einführen, dass man auswählen kann ob man denn überhaupt ein Paket zu sich nach Hause geliefert haben möchte oder es auch direkt an den Shop/Paketstation gehen darf. Dann könnte man morgens gleich ´ne Ladung an die Paketstationen liefern und die Kunden bekommen dann einfach eine Mail aufs Handy.


 Halte einfach mal in deiner Poststelle nachdiesem Flyer ausschau. Hab ich heute beantragt, mal schauen wieviel Ärger das meiner Nachbarin erspart
Bei der nächste Bestellung einfach die Postnummer(von der Karte, die man bekommt) und Filialennr eingeben, bei eintreffen gibts ne SMS oder Email.


----------



## derP4computer (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



uka schrieb:


> Ich denke hier ist die Frage zu welchen lasten das geht: Zählt das Paket erst als zugestellt wenn du es aus dem Kasten nimmst? Dann ist es definitiv ein Vorteil (rechtlich gesehen).


 Meine Pakete lasse ich mir auf die Arbeitsstelle schicken, da bin ich immer oder sie werden in mein Fach gelegt.
Habe ehrlich gesagt noch keinen 50" Fernseher online gekauft, weiss auch nicht wie der in mein Fach passen soll, aber das kommt auch noch.


----------



## XmuhX (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Aha, das Update wäre dann mit Dronenlieferung?! 

Naja, im Prinzip keine schlechte Idee, da man hier aufm Land schon ca 6km bis zur nächsten Poststelle fahren darf.
Aber man kann ja auch schriftlich einen Ablageort mit der Post vereinbaren, was die wenigsten wissen!


----------



## Th120 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Ich hab nen garagenvertrag oder wie sich das nennt. Jedes Paket liegt dann immer vor der Hintertür; die klingeln nicht mal mehr


----------



## OdlG (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Aber man kann ja auch schriftlich einen Ablageort mit der Post vereinbaren, was die wenigsten wissen!





Th120 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen garagenvertrag oder wie sich das nennt. Jedes Paket liegt dann immer vor der Hintertür; die klingeln nicht mal mehr


Ablagevertrag nennt sich das Ganze ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Mh, vom Prinzip her keine schlechte Idee, allerdings liegt unser Häusle nicht weit weg von der Post, und da steht bereits eine Packstation (kann man jedem nur empfehlen, nie wieder Paketstress <3), daher erübrigt sich das für mich.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Blutrache2oo9 schrieb:


> Muss ich aber echt blind sein. Wenn ich bei Mindfactory, Amazon, etc bestelle, kommt der Postmann IMMER, ohne jegliche Ausnahme vor meine Tür.
> 
> Du kannst was anderes ankreuzen? Ist wohl nur für Premium oder für Leute die nicht lesen können


 Du musst dich selber für eine Packstation registrieren, bei der Post. Dann bekommst du eine Packstation-Lieferadresse. Die musst du dann bei Mindfactory angeben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Th120 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen garagenvertrag oder wie sich das nennt. Jedes Paket liegt dann immer vor der Hintertür; die klingeln nicht mal mehr


 
Und die "Paketeinsammler" müssen nicht einmal mehr Kästen knacken


----------



## Painkiller (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



> Aha, das Update wäre dann mit Dronenlieferung?!


Das Update wäre ein Paketkasten mit Lande- und Startplattform für Drohnen. Quasi der private Hangar für den Vorgarten


----------



## Gornadar (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

DHL & DPD legen seit neustem die Pakete sowieso nur noch vor unsere Haustür, die klingeln nicht mal mehr. Ist toll wenn man Freitags übers Wochenende weg fährt und Sonntagnachts gleich das Paket vom Samstagvormittag vor der Tür findet...
Natürlich nie unterschrieben oder ähnliches.

Ich glaub, ich sollte mal Diamanten bestellen


----------



## OdlG (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



Gornadar schrieb:


> DHL & DPD legen seit neustem die Pakete sowieso nur noch vor unsere Haustür, die klingeln nicht mal mehr. Ist toll wenn man Freitags übers Wochenende weg fährt und Sonntagnachts gleich das Paket vom Samstagvormittag vor der Tür findet...
> Natürlich nie unterschrieben oder ähnliches.
> 
> Ich glaub, ich sollte mal Diamanten bestellen


Aber DHL darf das nur bei einem Ablagevertrag so machen. Dann unterschreibt nämlich der Fahrer für die Sendung.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Ist das geil  

*DAS* nenn ich doch mal Fortschritt 

Aber mal was anderes, warum jetzt erst? Ich will so was seit ich von Hotel Mutti ausgezogen bin, und mein eigenen Haushalt schmeiße.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*



<> schrieb:


> Das Update wäre ein Paketkasten mit Lande- und Startplattform für Drohnen. Quasi der private Hangar für den Vorgarten



Braucht es doch nicht, im Osten sollte man noch ein paar Stalinorgeln auftreiben können womit man gleichzeitig noch mehr Sendungen  verschießen ähh verschicken könnte . Man könnte auch Hobbypiloten unter Vertrag nehmen die mal eben eine Postwurfsendung zustellen im Tiefflug


----------



## MfDoom (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

So einen Drohnenkaste würde ich sofort nehmen. Die XL-Version der Postbox hier ist mir mit über 300€ dann doch zu teuer, da muss die Packstation und die Nachbarn herhalten. Die werden mit Wein bezahlt.


Herr Dr. Bakterius, Ihr Bild ist kaputt


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Bin mal echt gespannt ob der sich gut durchsetzen wird.


----------



## micha2 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

feine sache. kann es kaum erwarten solch einen kasten zu bekommen. manchmal ist es echt kompliziert an sein paket zu kommen. das würde ich mir sogar 100-300€ kosten lassen.


----------



## Wiggo (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Wenn es für alle Dienste wäre, echt interessant.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: DHL: Der Paketkasten wird deutschlandweit eingeführt*

Jetzt sollen also die Kunden, die letzte Kostenersparnis bringen.


----------

